# Game 66: Heat @ Celtics (3/18 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 18, 2013 | 8:00 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

To extend this winning streak, the Heat will have to do something they havent done in years. Win a regular season game in Boston. 10 straight regular season losses up there. 

KG is 50/50 for this one.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Woah, that is a crazy stat. Didn't know that.

I think this is definitely a winnable game. This team is not the same as the one 3 years ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG didnt participate in this mornings shootaround and is listed as a game time decision.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

KG will not play tonight. Out because of the flu, moreso than the thigh injury he had.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Damn I wanted KG to play.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn, my fantasy team is going to take a hit even more this week.. with Parker, Love, Garnet and Granger out...

Parker, Love and Granger are playoffs pick but still, I don't want to slip too much in the playoff seeds...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Good start Boston

Great collapse Boston


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Quick start for MBP


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD with a J!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2 fouls on Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray missed two pretty good looks at 3. Second was left corner.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Chalmers 3333


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Bosh airball :| Take it stronger CB!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Torched by Jeff Green...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Their energy is way higher, and Ray seems rattled despite this being the second trip back.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful start.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Wow Green.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hit everything mode: engaged.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, this sucks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Had to be Boston, didnt it.

**** off Terry you smug piece of shit.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry Spo, but you're a moron if you think Cole bringing the ball up on Bradley is the answer to this Boston run.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hubie is already insufferable. He's so obvious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeff Green going god mode?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Horrible display last half of the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a ****ing abysmal 2nd half of that quarter. Miami...wake up?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm not even surprised.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How often during this streak have the Heat been down by double digits?


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Basel said:


> How often during this streak have the Heat been down by double digits?


I dunno, the whole thing has been a blur


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think Wade just set the tone for the rest of the night missing 2 fts.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Well this sucks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Free throws now. Sigh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeff Green??


looool


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jeff Green is literally having the best game of his life. Terry the best of the season. Predictable.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Jeff Green is 7-9. Are you ****ing kidding me?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Well this sucks -___-


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray's killing us almost as much as Green. Twenty-two was cool.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo's not helping with all this Cole. We'll lose games because we're too stubborn to bring in a semi-steady PG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah. Jeff Green.

New Heat Killer?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics shooting 30% better than us. 30%!

Knew it'd be Boston. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtcs wont miss


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LOL Hubie. Boston's up 11, scores. "There you go!" Heat score "You can't let him do that that easy."

:cosby::


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

ESPN. Boston. Hubie. It has all the makings.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Maybe its the Heat homer in me, but Hubie always does that against us. The other team scores "there you go!". Gets really annoying. 


As bad as this game has been, Wade hits these 2 free throws and its a 10 point game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel they cant keep shooting this well all game though, right?

Wade has missed a few bunnies at the rim also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1!!

Oh my!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahahahaha Jason Terry


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

What a wonderful play. LeDunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MBP!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Makes it that much sweeter it was Terry!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A tech foul!? for what!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A tech for standing there!

Come on Cole. Awful in transitio. Awful putback attempt. Five-point swing. Happy Hubie.

**** you Bosh. **** you Cole.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Get Norris Cole out of the game wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** I hate Paul Pierce sooo much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat have gone stupid


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is just not going our way at all


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Guys are getting obviously frustrated and they makin us pay


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF was that rebound 'attempt' Bosh...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Crazy how Boston and New York both have these magic power games against us where they don't miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Just cant miss. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

FT's...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just gotta get this under 10 by halftime. Cant have anymore dumb plays in a row.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're getting pissed off, even Battier is annoyed


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lucky it's only 12 or so with the way theyve been shooting.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Surprisingly still in this.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Chalmers with 2 FTs, down to 9.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

BATTIER 333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

6pt game


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oooh...looked like a good block by Battier.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big trey by Battithray


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Bosh AND1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh and1

Lucky sequence there.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1: + 1!


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

FT no good, lead still at 6. ****.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB and 1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****ing FT's...

More Green. Just careless D.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

:manbearpig: at the buzzer


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate when we have these retarded free throw nights


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

59-53 at the half

Great job getting this down to 6 at the half. 

Jeff Green had the half of his life. Hopefully he comes back down to earth in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Important basket at the end by MBP there. We have to bring our game the 2nd half. I don't know what that was. We've played too many big games here to still get rattled.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

After how that was looking, ill take 6 at the half definitely.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

6 at the half is a blessing. Hopefully we wake up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeff Green...I still dont believe it.

Shocking.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope like hell we win. Not because of the streak or because we're playing Boston, but because it'll make watching Lebron humiliate Jason Terry on that dunk much more enjoyable after a win.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

That dunk lol I can't believe it was on Jason Terry, so perfect


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron not trying to do much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Way to tie it up. Got to wrest control fully now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2pt game lads


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That's how you start a half. Only the one bad shot by Bron, Wade hit a tough one, and we're back in this thing despite the Jeff Green abnormality.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Head lead on the UD J!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't we get just one "There you go!" Hubes?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is UD's jumper making a renaissance!?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I like how Green hooks UD and it's our foul


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade is not a pick and pop screener.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Our D has stepped up.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

LBJ with nice patience down low on that one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great charge drawn by UD!

Now, settle the offense, gets some buckets


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Wario pass


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haslem on Green is a sucky thing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bail out there. Rio was lucky.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Maybe its the Heat homer in me, but Hubie always does that against us. The other team scores "there you go!". Gets really annoying.
> 
> 
> As bad as this game has been, Wade hits these 2 free throws and its a 10 point game.


It isn't. Hubie is a bonafied Heat hater. He's almost as bad as watching a local broadcast team on the road.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Who was Chalmers passing to there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Chalmers, that was the worst pass I've ever seen.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, quick tailspin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat going dumb again


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Got lucky Bosh drew a foul there. Had nothing. Weird set with Chalmers alone up top and LeWade in the corners.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great and quick 7-0 run by the Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thrio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Green is doing the same drive over and over again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Spo. Not cute anymore. UD can't guard Green. This is beyond stupid.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thrio!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh FFS. Put Battier in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everytime we get close, Green gets an and 1


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Spo. Not cute anymore. UD can't guard Green. This is beyond stupid.


Foul issues will force Spo to change it up. 

Wonder how long he'll wait until he puts Lebron on him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Celtics are still at 61% for the game.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Another ugggggly TO.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful turnover by LeBron, awful foul call on LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I think we got jinxed by bringing Juwan back, wtf.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really forcing that postup for Allen vs. Crawford. Not sure that's an obvious mismatch to go to.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh this is awkward


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Lebron. Gotta make those.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Really Lebron..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is one of those games where LeBron isn't really there I guess. Nice stats, but you can see he's not checked in all the way.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS Free throws. This team is frustrating me so bad tonight.,


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did anyone hear that Hubie "There you go" after the LeBron basket? It was quiet.

Cole, you're insane. So bad finishing at the hoop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Green, smh..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Norris Cole is poop


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I wish KG played. This horrendous game by Green would never have happened.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is killing me.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh my god...and all these Birdman fouls are leading to FT's. This is a nightmare.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus Birdman....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

4pt game.

Gonna need a huge 4th to keep the streak alive.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time for Mr. 4th Quarter Dwyane Wade to win this shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-78 after 3

Celtics still shooting 60%. 

There seems to be a domino effect whenever someone does something dumb and it leads to a quick Boston run. Cant happen in the 4th.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

Omg Green again...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Luckily we are dominate in the fourth.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

41 for Green. Keep leaving him open.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Green, WTF?!

Battier answers with a 3 of his own


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Why is Norris Cole still on the floor, Spo you're an idiot.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

This game is a nightmare


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow man. No matter the personnel, the Celtics just pull magic out of their asses in Boston against us.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

chalmers not even playing D on terry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they have been on fire all night long.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Unbelievable, Jeff Green.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't survive without LeBron. Might have to put him in early.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't blame Miami for not game planning for Green. Who the **** could've saw this performance coming?! Haha.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game is predictable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jeff Green is going to drop 50 on us. Yep.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh well, we want the championship not the streak.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Fine. They're prolly gonna break the streak. Jeff green had the best game of his career. That means nothing come playoff time


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole is awful today.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How many 3's have they hit this quarter?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh yeah, Jordan Crawford Garbage Bombs are here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL Crawford. Come join the 'lets make everything' party


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops and buckets


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Celtics are very effiecent. It's hard to win when a team have such a night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I was thinking this game was missing a Lee three. There it is!

Have they hit a million % yet?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS. Within 4, and then Lee bombs a triple. This game couldn't get any more frustrating.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pierce picked up his dribble...why the **** are you trying to close the paint off, Mario?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're giving up way too many corner 3's. Recipe for bad defense.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade choking it up ****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade WTF. Just shits on our run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off Pierce you twat


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great pass by Lebron to Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

SOMEONE BREAK JEFF GREEN'S LEG

please


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That pass from Lebron....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


Heat lead


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is such a great passer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRIO

Come on bring that D baby.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

We are winning>?????


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BANG SUPER MARIO


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THRIO!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good comeback.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Monster block by CB too there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Monster block by CB too there.


Yeah, he's come up with some big, late game blocks this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by Ray


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Lebron didnt need to rush that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Huge D by Ray there


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Everything but the finish there for LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great block by Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** off


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Off Green's foot. Should be Heat ball.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron getting hackeddd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bahhhhh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna be Heat ball.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Yay for ISOS Spo brilliance[/Sarcasm]


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Heat ball?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

COME ON GUYS WHAT IS THIS SHIT?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful possession. Why do we go iso late in games when our offense is so good?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

****. Just dribble out crucial possessions. GREAT O.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bad, bad possession....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This prevent O shit is never good for us. Need to be aggressive.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stop and bucket...


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I smell a Bosh three coming.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yes LEBRONNNNNNN


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

MVP MVP MVP


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Need a stop now


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

MBP!!!!!!

D - FENSE


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeJ!!!!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Probably the worst shot he could have taken


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

STOPS and FREE THROWS

NO THREES


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That went off Green!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's off Green!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

THATS MIAMI BALL. NICE D BATTIER


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

SHould be Heat ball!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HEAT BALL HEAT BALL HEAT BALL HEAT BALL DOOOOOOOO IT


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Should be our ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sun Sports camera crew has a shot of it going off of Green's elbow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bullshit


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Refs give Boston another chance on incorrect call 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

OMG u serious????????????


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh wow. It's so clearly off Green. Horrible review.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

YEAH!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now get the ball to Ray Allen to ice this shit


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I thought that peirce 3 was going in.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GET THE BALL TO JESUS


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Now get the ball to Ray Allen to ice this shit


Haha. TD Garden would have gone mad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

@Rizzmiggizz stole my post. Had a feeling he'd tweet something similar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BAttier! What a smart mofo! :laugh:

Heat win

23 in a row!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

TWENTY ****ING THREEE AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHH


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahahaha Pierce got trolled.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Great play by Battier.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a ****ing win. I don't care who they had out there. Jeff Green had God inside of him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Love that LeBron looks like he could give two shits.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Can you see the analysis and interview? It stopped work for me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now we can all sit back and laugh at Jet getting humiliated 






Brings back Damon Jones memories.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Amazing win. Thought we were done multiple times there. "Never underestimate the heart of a champion!".

Perfect time to bust out the Harlem Shake gifs :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh hi Battier!










Remember that time he winked at me?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Such a satisfying oh my goodness


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bahahaha everything about that Terry vid is perfect. The initial stumble and turnover, the clueless "where is the ball?" backtracking and then the "jet plane takeoff" and thunder down embarassment.

I can die happy. **** you very much, Jason Terry.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron with 37-12-7-2-2 

He makes it look so effortless.


----------



## Drizzy (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't tell if I'm more happy about the streak or the fact that the Jet vid just became that much better.

Probably the streak if I'm being serious, but watching Terry get dunked on is ****ing great too.


----------



## Vermonster (Feb 17, 2012)

Thought we had that one. Good game Heat Fans!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Less LeBron, More Battier plz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Vermonster said:


> Thought we had that one. Good game Heat Fans!


:cheers:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Two game-winners for MBP during the streak.

:lebron:

_HOW YOU LUH MAH CLUTCH JEANS?_


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Vermonster said:


> Thought we had that one. Good game Heat Fans!


Likewise man. I don't understand your team. They can field Tommy Heinsohn and the Leperchaun mascot and the ghost of Auerbach smoking a cigar and still give us fits. When Doc said he wasn't writing the obituary, he was serious.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Someone had changed Jason Terry Wikipedia page :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Funny, but was funnier when someone did it to Brandon Knight. Speaking of, Jordan tweeted "touche lol" after the dunk.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Now we can all sit back and laugh at Jet getting humiliated
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice? Did you upload that? That was quick.

Nobody I love to beat more than Boston in their own house. Hate that city and all their teams.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im still pissed about that Battier block off Green they called Celtics ball. That's a joke - you have video referral systems for a reason, to get the call right. It was clearly off Green! I dont even know how it is possible to get that call wrong. It could've cost us bad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BlackNRed said:


> Nice? Did you upload that? That was quick.
> 
> Nobody I love to beat more than Boston in their own house. Hate that city and all their teams.


Nah, that's from the official NBA Youtube channel


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Funny, but was funnier when someone did it to Brandon Knight. Speaking of, Jordan tweeted "touche lol" after the dunk.


Did not know it wasnt original. 


> J.A. Adande ‏@jadande
> The NBA should rescind that technical on LeBron. He was just standing by the grave, paying his last respects.


:laugh:


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏@EthanJSkolnick
> We are outside the locker room. And it is the most raucous I've heard it.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

LMAO what was Terry thinking getting in the way of that. He was so mad he got pick pocketed he had to embarrass himself some more.

(Lol at the Chick at 0:10. of the Lebron slam)


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Nah, that's from the official NBA Youtube channel


Oh I didn't know the NBA uploaded to YT these days. I'm lost. aperbag:


SO who thinks we can get that 72-73 Lakers record!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Im still pissed about that Battier block off Green they called Celtics ball. That's a joke - you have video referral systems for a reason, to get the call right. It was clearly off Green! I dont even know how it is possible to get that call wrong. It could've cost us bad.


Honestly that was inexcusable. People were saying there wasn't enough clear evidence to overturn, but there were at least two really clear shots on ESPN's feed.

OT: Denver extends their streak to a franchise-tying 12th in OT off a late Iguodala 3 that put them up 2. Two streaks extended on big late shots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The person should've switched it up a bit with Terry's wiki page to differentiate it from what they did with Jordan's.

Man, I loved the personality complexion of this team before the season started, and it all seems to be paying dividends. They love playing with each other and being around each other. Not vital to being a championship team, but it seems to help.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier is a winner man. Been said before, but he comes up big when it counts. Just like Shaq free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mike Wallace trolling giving Jeff Green a B- for that game. Dude...what?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol I saw this on the youtube comments: Jason "The Jet" Terry "Mayday! Mayday!" lmao.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Battier is a winner man. Been said before, but he comes up big when it counts. Just like Shaq free throws


Yup. Remember that block he had on Joe Johnson in that crazy game in ATL without LeWade last year?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Battier is interviewed now by NBA TV. I am not sure if I can link the stream so I won't do it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Is there somewhere I can place a wager that Battier will be a politician in Michigan at some point in his life?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat clinched the Southeast division title with the win and Hawks loss. Remember when this was a big deal? :laugh:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=nnayrBOCz2I


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jace said:


> Is there somewhere I can place a wager that Battier will be a politician in Michigan at some point in his life?


Detroit could need him. :whistling:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't really see it there, but I love the way NoNo sorta backs up, like , "What was I just an accomplice in?"


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Cole was awful that game, He converts like 5% of his baskets at the rim.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Said it for a while now, he's got to learn to hit floaters/tear drops.


Jace said:


> Don't really see it there, but I love the way NoNo sorta backs up, like , "What was I just an accomplice in?"


Like a little kid who knows he did something bad :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Looks beautiful from the phantom cam. Heat play of the year?

And yeah, Cole's speed and ability to get to the rim would serve us so much better if he had the smarts to make the right pass or finish tactfully. Mario isn't the best finisher, but he's come a long way since he was at Cole's age/experience. As frustrating as he is to watch a lot of the time, it's not out of the question he could have a similar growth as he did last year when he got back into rotation going into the postseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron echoing what we all been saying


> Brian Windhorst ‏@WindhorstESPN 29m
> LeBron just lowered boom on J. Terry (again): "The fact that (the dunk) happened to J.T. made it that much sweeter...he talks too much."


Well Lebron, at least on this subject, you shut him up


> gary washburn ‏@GwashNBAGlobe 10m
> Jason Terry on LeBron dunk: "I'm not even commenting. No comment. Zero. I have none. A basketball play." #celtics #heat


:laugh:


----------

